# Is Housing allowance paid regardless if you rent or not



## hola2005 (Jun 22, 2014)

I am moving to Abu Dhabi and I want to make sure that employer will pay the housing allowance regardless if I rent or not. I can stay at a friend's place for the first few months, so I would like to save the allowance for later lump sum payment. 

The contract indicates that the housing allowance is paid monthly, and I don't see any strings attached to that. But I re-call the recruiter once mentioning (verbally) that I must be renting for the housing allowance to be paid out. 

On a similar note, the employer did acknowledge they would provide a lump sum of the housing allowance if I provide a tenant contract. But that's for the lump sum.


Any input is appreciated.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Ask your HR.

Some companies will only provide housing allowances in one cheque upfront and directly to the landlord, but if your contract says monthly then you should be getting paid monthly regardless of your living arrangement. Given the high cost of housing in the UAE and that Abu Dhabi particularly has a tradition of paying the year's rent upfront, it'd be daft for a company to require you to show a year's rental contract before paying your monthly housing allowance.




hola2005 said:


> I am moving to Abu Dhabi and I want to make sure that employer will pay the housing allowance regardless if I rent or not. I can stay at a friend's place for the first few months, so I would like to save the allowance for later lump sum payment.
> 
> The contract indicates that the housing allowance is paid monthly, and I don't see any strings attached to that. But I re-call the recruiter once mentioning (verbally) that I must be renting for the housing allowance to be paid out.
> 
> ...


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

In my case the company rents the property directly with both the company name and my name on the lease so it is in my best interest to rent to the maximum of my allowance. This also provides some protection against real estate scams.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

All our employees get the money each month regardless - its then up to us how or if we spend it. i spent nine months staying with a friend sharing his place - the company didnt care or even express any interest.


----------

